# Info par produktiem >  SatFinder

## Mairis

Kurš tad īsti skaitās krutāks???

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=ANTSF1

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=SATFINDER
Laikam šis? Vai tā ir?

----------


## juris90

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=SATFINDER 
shis shis jo beigu frekvence chuts lielaka neka tam otram

----------


## Mairis

Tad tomēr pareizi sapratu!

----------


## Didzis

Finders bija ļoti laba lieta pie analogās SAT televizijas, bet uz ciparu signālu tam īpašas jēgas nav. Tā kā tā signāls jāregulē uz maksimālo kvalitāti ar televizoru un SAT uztvērēju. Finders reaģē tikai uz maksimālo signāla līmeni.

----------


## Armando

Varu pateikt, ka īpašas atšķirības starp abiem satfainderiem nav.
Abi modeļi veic savu funkciju, bet tomēr cilvēki vairāk iegādājas šo:
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=!ANTSF1

----------


## Mairis

pag,pag! Tad ar digitālo signālu šamējais nerādīs neko?

----------


## Didzis

Finders rādīs, ka ir satelīts un ka tas kautko raida, bet precīzi noregulēt ar to digitālo signālu nav iespējams. Ja blakus satelīti ir ļoti spēcīgi, tad vispār nevar švaku signālu atrast. Ja negribi uz jumta stiept teļuku, tad jāpērk kāds profesionāls aparāts. Ko Tu vari gribēt pa piečuku.

----------


## Mairis

> Finders rādīs, ka ir satelīts un ka tas kautko raida, bet precīzi noregulēt ar to digitālo signālu nav iespējams. Ja blakus satelīti ir ļoti spēcīgi, tad vispār nevar švaku signālu atrast. Ja negribi uz jumta stiept teļuku, tad jāpērk kāds profesionāls aparāts. Ko Tu vari gribēt pa piečuku.


 Nu Astru, Hotbirdu, Siriusu tak rādīs labi?
Man jau tiem švakajiem nevajag, man tikai šiem!

----------


## Mairis

Nu tad viņš rādīs kautko vai nē???

----------


## Didzis

Kautko jau rādīs, bet pēc šī rādijuma parasti nav maksimālā bildes kvalitāte. SAT uztvērējiem parasti regulējot rāda divus lielumus,signāla  kvalitāti un stiprumu. Finders rādīs signāla stiprumu, bet ne kvalitāti. Šķīvis jātegulē pēc maksimālās signāla kvalitātes. Astru jau varbūt izdosies aptuveni noregulēt, bet, lai viss būtu tā riktīgi OK, tomēr vajag uz jumta stiept televizoru.

----------


## GuntisK

Ja ar to nodarbojas profesionāli, tad jau ir jāpērk prof. sat finders ar visu displeju, kas rāda gan kvalitāti, gan stiprumu. Tevalo tādi bija.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu meklēju un atradu Astru, Horbirdu, Siriusu un Thoru, protams, ka kas ir kas man pateica Unisata kaste, bet kur bija max radījums uz findera, tur bija kvalitate un stiprums max arī. protams, ka jāatceras, kas ir kas un jaskatās un jaiet pie teluka, bet nevar salīdzinat ar meklešanu bez findera.

----------


## mm

Isti negribetos piekrist tiem, kas apgalvo, ka ar siem SatFinder nevar precizi noregulet antenu ciparu SAT uztversanai. Ja, ir pareizi noradits, ka analogajam signalam svarigs ir tikai stiprums, bet digitalajam - gan stiprums, gan kvalitate. Ir tada neliela nianse - kadas operacijas tiek veiktas, vadoties pec SatFinder radijuma? Ja tikai pasas antenas pozicionesana, tad rezultats, protams, nav optimals. Bet, ja pec SatFinder tiek iestadita ari LNB pozicija (grozot to ap savu asi kronsteina), ta, lai abas polarizacijas signala stiprums butu maksimals, rezultats ir krietni vien labaks, un, vismaz pec maniem praktiskajiem noverojumiem, vairs nav uzlabojams, ja veic papildus regulesanu pec SAT tuneri esosa stipruma/kvalitates raditaja. Izskaidrojums butu sekojoss - analogajam signalam citas polarizacijas signala traucejumi ir daudz mazak jutami (tikai vizuali), bet ciparu signalam ne-optimala LNB pozicionesana attieciba pret parraidama signala polarizaciju ir diezgan atri konstatejama (datu plusmas kludas -> stiprums ir, kvalitates nav).

----------

